# Tip Removal



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

I have some tips that need to be replaced on a few rods. I want to do them myself. Do they get cut off and lose the original tip or is there a way to remove them without cutting the rod? Thank you


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Heat the tip with a lighter and most of the time they slide right off. Don't get it too hot though.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

+1 as mentioned above.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's better to use a heat gun or even a hair dryer rather than a lighter and it's easier too.


----------



## shmoe (May 4, 2009)

i found the best way to remove them is to slam them in my tailgate:banghead


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

> *shmoe (3/15/2010)*i found the best way to remove them is to slam them in my tailgate:banghead


X2, but I will agree that the heat gun is a better alternative!


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

heat gun/lighter/propane torch work well, once the glue/wax melts you are able to either slide or pull off the old tip with pliers if necessary. Melt the tip of a glue/wax stick and place a bit on the rod tip then slide new tip on. works like a charm.


----------



## Rueben (Apr 27, 2010)

> *shmoe (15/03/2010)*i found the best way to remove them is to slam them in my tailgate:banghead


Dad??? That you???


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Use a piece of bungee cord to make sure you do not over heat the blank.
Put the hook end of a bungee through the ring of the tip top and attach the other end to a post. Put some pressure on cord by pulling on the rod. Apply heat.
As soon as the glue melts the tip comes off under the power of the bungee.
It also turns it into a one man job.
No more heat used than required.
if its fiber glass, regular E or S do not do this as that stuff has very little heat tolerance; take it to somebody with a track record of working with it.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

Heating will get the old tip off. I like the idea of the bungee cord as you can easily apply too much heat. Rod tips come in half millimeter and one millimeter increments for the larger ones. One size does not fit all. Suggest you take your removed tips to Kathy at the Rod Room in Orange Beach and she will fix you up. One other suggestion: If your tips are ceramic and they are becoming cracked/broken it may be due to the swivel or sinker being wound it until it hits. Ceramic breaks fairly easily. You might want to consider replacing them with wire tips if you suspect this is happening. J&M Tackle also does rod tips in minutes and the charge is only like $2-$3 depending on size.


----------

